# Results of my laparascopic total colectomy



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi all !  I just wanted to post to let everyone know I made it through the total colectomy last Thursday, 9/16 which was done laparascopically for treatment of CI (colonic interia) as a result of chronic laxative usgae from years of suffering from IBS.Two surgeons did the procedure which took only about 1 1/2 hours. I am thin so they said that made it a bit easier and quicker. No keyhole incision for the MD to insert his hand into my adbdomen was needed.I have 4 puncture wounds from the scope - right upper and lower and left upper and lower abdominal with one central incision in my naval through which they removed the 5 feet of colon/large intestines.I was on bedrest with a Dilaudid pain pump the day after (Friday) and got myself up without help Friday night to stand at the bedside. My foley catheter was removed Saturday and as it was the weekend and the nusrese were short-staffed, I got myself up and back and forth to the bathrooom.I have to admit the pain and nausea were pretty intense at first - mainly from where they blew my abdomen up with gas to seperate out the organs to reduce the risk of nicking a nearby organ with the scapel.After the foley catheter came out the IV fluids were going though me pretty quickly which was caausing me to have to get up and down a lot to trip back and forth to urinate. I had them pull the IV Saturday and started on clear liquids then advanced to full liquids Sunday. I started a soft diet Monday which I will stay on for 2 weeks.The downside about having the Iv pulled is I had to go to pain meds by mouth and since they were short staffed it took awhile before the nurses could get the meds to me. I ended up being released to home Sunday after I was able to get myself up to the shower and get dressed and even did my own hair and make up on only day # 3 !Yesterday, Monday day # 4 is when it really hit me. I put in a call to the doc as my intestines stopped moving once I started the soft diet and I was terrified I was getting an ileus. they called me in some Reglan and it started my bowels to start slowly moving last night - thank God ! as I was afraid I was going to have to get re-admitted for an ileostomy.I am supposed to check in with the doc by phone tomorrow and if all goes well will not have to go in for my first post-op check up until next Monday. I will be off work this week and next and hopefully will be able to return to work then.Again, the main probalem has been the gas from the surgery and then my bowels slowing down on me - despite me being up and active right away. The pain was intense at times but I think that is because I was unable to stay on top of it before it got too bad.All in all I am extremely pleased with the surgery - esp the fact I did not have the big scar and that I was able to go home so soon. I have not been able to advance my eating as quickly as I had liked but had already been warned to take it slow. The nausea was a problem at first but was controlled by meds and I am actually starting to feel hungry now The doc said it would take about 2 weeks for the swelling to go down in my abdomen and I hope he is right because I need to fit into my work clothes as I plan to be back on the job by then.Anyway - all said and done I am glad I did not wait any longer and went ahead on with the surgery. I welcome any questions anyone has and will keep you posted as my recovery progresses.I hope everyone is as well as can be expected in dealing with each of his/her GI problems. Unless you have been there, it is difficult to relate to. I am very blessed to have found this webiste and want to thank each and every one of you for your support, concern, and prayers for me.God bless and will be in touch. Take good care. Love & hugs !~ Pamela ~


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks for the update, pamela, and all the info. sorry about the post op problems you've had--sounds like you've been handling them well. so glad to hear that you are pleased with the surgery--that's wonderful. and hope you feel better and stronger every day. praying for you!


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

annie7 said:


> thanks for the update, pamela, and all the info. sorry about the post op problems you've had--sounds like you've been handling them well. so glad to hear that you are pleased with the surgery--that's wonderful. and hope you feel better and stronger every day. praying for you!


Thanks Annie - Yes, God has been good to see me through this despite some of the problems which I knew could be an issue. I have been blessed to have made it so well this far and thanks so much for your encouragement and your prayers. I keep you all close in my thoughts and prayers as well.Many blessings back to you !  ~ Pamela ~


----------



## G20man (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello Pamela,I'm new here and have been very encouraged reading about your progress. I am facing the same surgery and am very nervous about it, but your progress reports keep me hopeful. I even sent you a PM with some questions, I hope you don't mind. I'm a 41 year old male that has been going through severe constipation and laxative use for 20 years and I've had enough. It's not only constipation, but I have bouts of severe pain, sweating, nausea, vomiting, and faintness. Sometimes I have to lay on the bathroom floor because I can't keep conscious sitting up on the toilet. My doc said it's caused by the stool acting as a blockage and causing a vaso-vagal attack. I am pretty much housebound because I never know when it will strike. This is no way to live, I hope my surgery returns me to a somewhat normal life. God bless all here. Tom


----------



## prttywmn (Jun 4, 2010)

G20man said:


> Hello Pamela,I'm new here and have been very encouraged reading about your progress. I am facing the same surgery and am very nervous about it, but your progress reports keep me hopeful. I even sent you a PM with some questions, I hope you don't mind. I'm a 41 year old male that has been going through severe constipation and laxative use for 20 years and I've had enough. It's not only constipation, but I have bouts of severe pain, sweating, nausea, vomiting, and faintness. Sometimes I have to lay on the bathroom floor because I can't keep conscious sitting up on the toilet. My doc said it's caused by the stool acting as a blockage and causing a vaso-vagal attack. I am pretty much housebound because I never know when it will strike. This is no way to live, I hope my surgery returns me to a somewhat normal life. God bless all here. Tom


Hey Tom - Thanks for writing & I can TOTALLY relate ! I sent you a private message and my contact # as I have lots of info for you about my past tx as well as my surgery & I think it would be easier than e-mailing back & forth. I look forward to talking to you and just so you know - I am extrenely happy with my surgery results ! I can't wait to tell you all about it  Blessings back to you, ~ Pamela ~


----------

